# Bigfoot in Michigan?



## cireofmi

I am just wondering if there has ever been any susposed Bigfoot sightings any where in Michigan?


----------



## StumpJumper

Supposedly in Ft. Custer, Battle Creek


----------



## mich buckmaster

One of my friends could be a bigfoot. He is 6'4 and is like an ape. He is the hairiest person alive. Once he shaved his girlfriends name in his back for a joke and kept his shirt off for weeks. 

No, Im kidding, Ive never heard of any bigfoot and if I did I would definately be a doubter.


----------



## StumpJumper

Uh,, I wear size 15's, does that count?


----------



## cireofmi

Thank you for the replies. Since the Bigfoot was seen around Ft Custer it was a military experiment gone wrong. LOL


----------



## yoda

BigFoot in Michigan, Well, it's a little known fact, but yes there are.... Most of you Southern Folks have heard Very, Very, little about this creature haunting the Deep Dark Forest of the Eastern U.P. And thats wrong, you need to be informed: It's not seen often, Only heard, it's sinister Moan and screech, this sound is heard mainly during the firearms deer season, and for 2 reasons.#1 there are more people in the woods during the "Witching" hour to hear this hidious call, and #2 that is when it's food source is the most plentiful, You see it only makes this call after a KILL !!!! You see, this creature has learned that at certain times of the year Hunting can be Very,Very Good.. It has learned through time that "Caching" food for the hard time of winter can be very easy for about 2 weeks out of the year.. A few Locals have found a few of these "Caches", these people have never been the same. This Killer of Trolls has learned over time that hunting close to trails (2 tracks), Or bedding areas(Tent Camps) can be a very effective way of filling it's larder for the Cold U.P. Winters.. Few locals have ever if Never been Killed by this hidious Beast because we learned generations ago to stay away from its feeding area.... And it has a tast for TROLLS, So beware all trolls Bigfoot is alive and well, and growing in numbers feeding on the folks from Under the Bridge.......


----------



## ESOX

We have our own bigfoot right here in Detroit. I usually see her on Eight Mile near Dequindre "hitch hiking". Biggest, ugliest beast you could imagine!


----------



## Guest

Yeah there have been several Bigfoot sightings near Fermi lol.


----------



## TimT

You guys are too much. 

I've got an older friend in Caro who swears bigoot lives in the woods next to his house. Speaking of his house, I remember when he wanted to tear it down and live in a MASH tent insulated with pillows.


----------



## CoYoTe-KiLLeR

well one thing for sure If I ever run into any thing such as a big foot Id blow him away. But I hardly doubt theres such a creature as a big foot. I live in the U.P and never have hear of anyone seeing or hearing one. Put a bounty on his butt and lets put this story to a end.........LMAO


----------



## rookie1

I actually read on a website ( I can't remember which one) that there was a bigfoot sighting in Oscoda in the late 60's. I'm not too sure I believe it.


----------



## Drake

http://uplive.com/upper_peninsula/news/bigfoot.htm


----------



## StumpJumper

Back in the 60's there were lots of UFO sightings in Oscoda. Quite a few instances where people all along the beach on Lake huron watched jets chase them across the lake. My mother, father and sister had some strange things happen at their cabin in the woods about 1 1/2 miles from Wurthsmith. But if I told you nobody would believe it anyways!  It was definately a case for Skully and Mulder!


----------



## Moron

There's the story of the dogman of the north woods.  
But they are only seen in ten year intervals, the next year of the dogman won't be til 2007.


----------



## Hotwired

Check out this site for more info:

http://www.michiganbigfoot.org/


----------



## JimF

on the source you ask and how much credit you give to them as to honesty and investigation,there are over 70 total bigfoot reports since 1897 ranging from the upper penninsula to as far south as the Indiana/Ohio state lines. If anyone has does have what they believe to be an encounter with with a bigfoot/sasquatch please feel free to email me via this site. Please, no jokes. I get enough of them as it is already. Any information given will be confidential.

Thanks,
JimF


----------



## Trout King

My ex. GF....she still prowls Ionia so watch out Cire...she'll get you!!! :lol:


----------



## Randy Kidd

I'D almost be willing to bet that if you researched all 50 States, every one of them has their own version of Big Foot..


----------



## mich buckmaster

I just cant say anything good about this except if I see one I am going to shoot it!!!!!!! :yikes:


----------



## outdoor junkie

Supposedly he is real, even though like someone already mentioned he's not supposed to show again until 2007. I saw a show on him on the discovery channel, and also Paul Harvey did a radio show on him. So if you hunt near the Manistee river up around Wexford county I'd be careful walking to my blind in the dark. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Neal

> For those of you that mentioned shooting Big Foot, which caliber in your opinion would be best for huntin' Ol' Squatch?


Buckshot


----------



## OTIS

Neal said:


> Buckshot


Nice one Neal..  Bet you shoot Button Bigfoots and 1 1/2 year olds also.


----------



## steelers fan

Why are there no bigfoot sightings during deer season??? answer... people in monkey suits don't want anything to do with ******** with 30-06's


----------



## jeb

It was in the late 70s I think or maybe the early 80s when a couple of loacals of Dansville saw the thing crossing M36 not far out of town:SHOCKED: . The first place they went to tell of this was the Wooden Nickle:corkysm55 . then the fowling spring we had a Bigfoot race on May 25.  and have had one race that is every year after that. I no the dog :SHOCKED: I had then would not go in to one part of the Dansville state game area for a couple of years.:lol:


----------



## Rupestris

OTIS said:


> Nice one Neal..  Bet you shoot Button Bigfoots and 1 1/2 year olds also.


:lol: Button Bigfoots :lol: 

I think we need to organize a MS outing/hunt. When's the season start?


----------



## flamety13

i had a dream of him i used an elphasnt gun to kill him just liuke sally the pink elephant this is a joke never seen bigfoot but seen some wicked things in my dad still no big foot if i shoot him double oo buck lol he will be magled


----------



## MEL

In Crawford county last year while Cougar hunting!!!


----------



## victor mi pro bowhunter

if anyone thinks they really saw one they should report it because you never know 

http://www.bfro.net/


----------



## StumpJumper

Yeah you might mistake my tracks for his too. I've been teased about my feet all my life. I finally stopped at size 15.

Now when someone stops and says "damn, what size shoe you wear?!?!

I say "yeah, I know they say bigfoot and I have alot in common.....

We're both hung like apes!" :lol:


----------



## Rich Baker

I don't know if he exists but my mother-in-law could pass for one. Here she is washing up at deer camp







:SHOCKED: :yikes:


----------



## Rich Baker

I did find this sign out hunting near my home in oregon but I figure it was just bunny huggers trying to scare off the hunters.


----------



## yooper357

i saw bigfoot last year at the ole deercamp i tell ya what he has a thing for the trolls coming up to his woods and making all sorts of noise:evil: , Ive even seen the dogman, i dont know how he got into the u.p. must of swam or hitchhiked over the bridge.


----------



## Brownsdown

hua yes it has been many years ago,,, i seen him running in a open feild after a deer, after he took it down on the feild edge he offered me a hind quarter and i gave him a cup of tea.....ever since then we trade like the indians and the white man................................


----------



## Alpena_Hunter

http://www.gcbro.com/midb1.htm


----------



## raisinrat

Here is site to also check out.
http://gcbro.com/midb1.htm
have fun


----------



## wildernessgal

For those of you who claim to have seen BIGFOOT... Did you smell a HORRENDOUS AROMA in the air? Supposedly he *STINKS SOMETHING AWFUL* and comes with *THE WORSE CASE OF B.O. IMAGINEABLE!?!?* :yikes: 
I swear to god that I am not joking, but read this and several folks have said that the "SASQUATCH STUD MUFFIN" smells ABSOLUTELY DASHING! <-- *SARCASM *ha,ha,ha I also read a book called ARCTIC HOMESTEAD where they made reference to his EXTREME ODOR as the wilderness family claimed he was in the woods around their cabin stalking them. They always knew when he was around as they could SMELL HIM.

Wildernessgal


----------



## snaggs

...............Now we know why you want to move to da UP....Eh....!!!!


----------



## Paulverisor

I've seen and heard enough to want to find more definitive evidence of Bigfoot.

I heard a very loud and scary scream coming from the swamp behind our house last hunting season on 2 different nights. A post from this thread suggested an interesting possibility for why this happened when it did. Perhaps I'll have to search for evidence of a deer stash.

I backpacked in Desolation Wilderness in California last year. I photographed some very large footprints. They were very washed out, but they were quite intriguing.

If I can figure out the picture post thing I wouldn't mind sharing a couple pictures.


----------



## Adventure484

So Im sittin her reading this sasquach thread and someone mentions hunting sasquach. Then it all comes together. Only in the fall do we get to get together at deer camp and for those lucky enough spring turkey, or fishing. Why not go sasquach hunting?? This may sound stupid, but it is genius. In the spring we put this camp together that were supposedly hunting sasquach. When all it really is, is a spring version of deer camp. Man, I love deer camp, and Ive had a great time at deer camp, although I have never shot a deer. But Ive never shot a sasquach either. We all know what goes on at deer camp; a good time with good friends, but spring is missing this whole concept. Yeah, fishing will do, but its not the same. Dont get me wrong I love to fish, but its just not the same. So I hereby declare sasquach season to be the whole month of May. Therefore you and your friends must go set up deer or should I say sasquach camp. You must hunt for sasquach and morals and fry up the morals, and if youre lucky enough to bag one of those beasts, they are mighty tasty with morals. So pack your gear and get ready for Sasquach season. Man, I can hardly wait :mischeif: .


----------



## Dormin

I recall newspaper accounts of sightings during the 60's of bigfoot in Michigan. I tend to be a sceptic tho.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

wolfcub43 said:


> you don't have to believe. not ever. But every American Indian Tribe across the United states each had a name for Bigfoot and Sasquatch told amoung their people for generations before White settlers came to and also began to settle in various locations in the US. :google search "Indian names for Bigfoot." you will quickly see a long list of The Names of these tribes AND...their given names for Bigfoot. a reminder* that this is an extremely small sample of ALL the Native American Indian Tribes that were spread all over the United states. point is, they KNEW of these creatures before the days of White settlers AND any "modern-Day" -hoaxers-.
> 
> Mainstream Scientists refute their existence, A. Because our Government Instructed them to not admit that Bigfoot are real , and threatened them to not go public with such talk...and our Government can shut you up...or down, or 'deal' with you. AND B. Any Scientist that openly talks about or makes general comments about Bigfoot/Sasquatch....or questions and asks about that subject....is looked upon as some kind of whack-job and THEN can easily lose his career and be ridiculed and shunned by the Scientific Community....never allowed to return to that profession... even thought hundreds of thousands of people from many races and many professions have reported sightings and brought fourth evidence.....thing is, evidence 'even if real' is quickly secreted away OR turned away and explained as simple...common every day animal or human items. may NOT BE true....yet no scientist is going to risk their lives and careers saying otherwise. THAT is why their is precious-little "evidence" to their existence.


It's just a bear stepping in to it's own footprint over again.


----------



## DecoySlayer

They must be able to hide REALLY well considering then number of deer hunters and loss of habitat across the state.


----------



## wadin' forever

wolfcub43 said:


> you don't have to believe. not ever. But every American Indian Tribe across the United states each had a name for Bigfoot and Sasquatch told amoung their people for generations before White settlers came to and also began to settle in various locations in the US. :google search "Indian names for Bigfoot." you will quickly see a long list of The Names of these tribes AND...their given names for Bigfoot. a reminder* that this is an extremely small sample of ALL the Native American Indian Tribes that were spread all over the United states. point is, they KNEW of these creatures before the days of White settlers AND any "modern-Day" -hoaxers-.
> 
> Mainstream Scientists refute their existence, A. Because our Government Instructed them to not admit that Bigfoot are real , and threatened them to not go public with such talk...and our Government can shut you up...or down, or 'deal' with you. AND B. Any Scientist that openly talks about or makes general comments about Bigfoot/Sasquatch....or questions and asks about that subject....is looked upon as some kind of whack-job and THEN can easily lose his career and be ridiculed and shunned by the Scientific Community....never allowed to return to that profession... even thought hundreds of thousands of people from many races and many professions have reported sightings and brought fourth evidence.....thing is, evidence 'even if real' is quickly secreted away OR turned away and explained as simple...common every day animal or human items. may NOT BE true....yet no scientist is going to risk their lives and careers saying otherwise. THAT is why their is precious-little "evidence" to their existence.


What do they like to eat?


----------



## Sprytle

DecoySlayer said:


> They must be able to hide REALLY well considering then number of deer hunters and loss of habitat across the state.



And the tens of thousands of trail cameras!!


----------



## Petronius

wadin' forever said:


> What do they like to eat?


Robin Lynn Pfeifer of Newaygo County feeds them blueberry bagels.

*'I Fed Bigfoot Blueberry Bagels,' Michigan Woman Says*

https://www.foxnews.com/science/i-fed-bigfoot-blueberry-bagels-michigan-woman-says


----------



## DecoySlayer

I thought they ate "Jack Links"


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

The reason no one has seen bigfoot is because this yellow Mike dude friggin killed him!


----------



## Fishndude

wolfcub43 said:


> you don't have to believe. not ever. But every American Indian Tribe across the United states each had a name for Bigfoot and Sasquatch told amoung their people for generations before White settlers came to and also began to settle in various locations in the US. :google search "Indian names for Bigfoot." you will quickly see a long list of The Names of these tribes AND...their given names for Bigfoot. a reminder* that this is an extremely small sample of ALL the Native American Indian Tribes that were spread all over the United states. point is, they KNEW of these creatures before the days of White settlers AND any "modern-Day" -hoaxers-.
> 
> Mainstream Scientists refute their existence, A. Because our Government Instructed them to not admit that Bigfoot are real , and threatened them to not go public with such talk...and our Government can shut you up...or down, or 'deal' with you. AND B. Any Scientist that openly talks about or makes general comments about Bigfoot/Sasquatch....or questions and asks about that subject....is looked upon as some kind of whack-job and THEN can easily lose his career and be ridiculed and shunned by the Scientific Community....never allowed to return to that profession... even thought hundreds of thousands of people from many races and many professions have reported sightings and brought fourth evidence.....thing is, evidence 'even if real' is quickly secreted away OR turned away and explained as simple...common every day animal or human items. may NOT BE true....yet no scientist is going to risk their lives and careers saying otherwise. THAT is why their is precious-little "evidence" to their existence.


Yeah, every civilized culture in the World has a word for Vampire, as well. That doesn't mean they exist. 

Less-educated people tend to try to find a way to rationalize things they don't understand. Indians didn't know what caused Wind, and Rain, so they prayed to the Gods of Wind, and Rain. Are the Gods of Wind, and Rain real? Is Thunder really God, and/or the Angels bowling? Or is it caused by lightning splitting air apart, and the resulting re-connection of the split air masses causes a (very) loud Boom, as they slam back together? Maybe Bigfoot can tell us. lol

Who, _*specifically*_, in our Government has instructed Scientists to not admit Bigfoots (Bigfeet?) are real? You cannot make a statement like that with no evidence, or it is just a wild conspiracy theory. And you can't rightfully just say "The Government," unless you are one of the people who believe that the entire US Government is somehow omnisciently able to know what goes on everywhere, all of the time. To be clear, I know some people who believe that. They mostly vote for people who think the Government should run everything, and be responsible for the overall welfare of every person in our Country.

Scientists have amazing tools available to investigate scientific phenomena these days. Drones, satellites that can see objects on the ground from outer-space, incredibly small yet strong recording equipment that can be operated remotely from great distances. If serious Scientists wanted to find Bigfoot, they would have found Bigfoot by now. Unless all of the conspiracy theories that Bigfoot can transcend time-space continuum, or that Bigfoot can easily avoid humans because they have the most sophisticated senses on Earth, or that Bigfoots can literally make themselves invisible are true. I am not a believer in those outlandish ideas. But I imagine life is pretty interesting for people who do believe those things.


----------



## DecoySlayer

What size shoes does a "Bigfoot" wear?


----------



## Martin Looker

REALLY big ones


----------



## Petronius

Fishndude said:


> Yeah, every civilized culture in the World has a word for Vampire, as well. That doesn't mean they exist.
> 
> Less-educated people tend to try to find a way to rationalize things they don't understand. Indians didn't know what caused Wind, and Rain, so they prayed to the Gods of Wind, and Rain. Are the Gods of Wind, and Rain real? Is Thunder really God, and/or the Angels bowling? Or is it caused by lightning splitting air apart, and the resulting re-connection of the split air masses causes a (very) loud Boom, as they slam back together? Maybe Bigfoot can tell us. lol
> 
> Who, _*specifically*_, in our Government has instructed Scientists to not admit Bigfoots (Bigfeet?) are real? You cannot make a statement like that with no evidence, or it is just a wild conspiracy theory. And you can't rightfully just say "The Government," unless you are one of the people who believe that the entire US Government is somehow omnisciently able to know what goes on everywhere, all of the time. To be clear, I know some people who believe that. They mostly vote for people who think the Government should run everything, and be responsible for the overall welfare of every person in our Country.
> 
> Scientists have amazing tools available to investigate scientific phenomena these days. Drones, satellites that can see objects on the ground from outer-space, incredibly small yet strong recording equipment that can be operated remotely from great distances. If serious Scientists wanted to find Bigfoot, they would have found Bigfoot by now. Unless all of the conspiracy theories that Bigfoot can transcend time-space continuum, or that Bigfoot can easily avoid humans because they have the most sophisticated senses on Earth, or that Bigfoots can literally make themselves invisible are true. I am not a believer in those outlandish ideas. But I imagine life is pretty interesting for people who do believe those things.


Geez, I bet you don't believe that a UFO landed in Victory Park either.


----------



## Perferator

Seeing a Bigfoot ranks up there in responses not unlike mentioning you have seen a cougar or lynx here in the lower.


----------



## Thirty pointer

Perferator said:


> Seeing a Bigfoot ranks up there in responses not unlike mentioning you have seen a cougar or lynx here in the lower.


I'm not the only one that see's lots of them :woohoo1::SHOCKED::SHOCKED::yikes::coco:


----------



## Sturty7

Unsure if I believe it or not, but I don't believe we have discovered everything that lives in the woods. There could be something out there smart enough to hide. Not to mention it's fun to wonder!!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DecoySlayer

Sturty7 said:


> Unsure if I believe it or not, but I don't believe we have discovered everything that lives in the woods. There could be something out there smart enough to hide. Not to mention it's fun to wonder!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



It would have to be VERY small.


----------



## junkman

That wasn't Bigfoot.It was just me after a rough night of drinking.:reverse-nana:


----------



## finlander

Small meaning Underfoot.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

No way a sasquatch could survive gun season in Michigan, hell most of the little bucks don't.


----------



## finlander

Look up.....they climb.


----------



## slowpaya

home security cam last nite


----------



## BVW

finlander said:


> It was you then. A friend and I were at the cabin 10 years ago and went to the gravel pit to get Petoskey stones. We weren’t there too long when she stood up and said, “ we have to leave. Something is watching me from beyond that rise over across the road.” I looked at the spot and of course saw nothing but ghosts. She said her hair stood on end. She remembers that day still.


 So if Bigfoot is so intelligent and so civil with other bigfeet since there clearly is no competition for food or breeding rights (since they reproduce with family members) .. Maybe, the fighting instincts have evolved out of these giant Primates?? and it would be really easy to kick the crap out of them? I bet an average person could mop the floor with one.


----------



## Martin Looker

You might need a big floor.


----------



## finlander

You’re going to need a bigger mop....


----------



## BVW

lol.. Tell ya what, you get a Bigfoot and I'll prove it 


finlander said:


> You’re going to need a bigger mop....


----------



## MEL

Sasquatch Lives said:


> He was coming out of the woods just after dark and heard what sounded like quiet whispering/singing noises coming out of a thicket. Said it sounded like a child quietly singing in the thicket after dark in the middle of the woods. Freaked him out. Same area the huge tracks were found in the snow.



In my expert opinion............ this is a Bigfoot. Take that to the bank.


----------



## Martin Looker

No pictures, it ain't so.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Sasquatch Lives said:


> He was coming out of the woods just after dark and heard what sounded like quiet whispering/singing noises coming out of a thicket. Said it sounded like a child quietly singing in the thicket after dark in the middle of the woods. Freaked him out. Same area the huge tracks were found in the snow.


Gladwin manbeast maybe.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

He also saw a guy standing out in his field after dark and then he/it ran off into the dark woods. Not sure if it was a man or manbeast.


----------



## Macs13

You guys heard that Canadian Bigfoot howl that was in the news, right? Scary stuff. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MEL

Sasquatch Lives said:


> He also saw a guy standing out in his field after dark and then he/it ran off into the dark woods. Not sure if it was a man or manbeast.


What was he smoking?


----------



## Tron322

Any new sightings of the big fella?


----------



## Scadsobees

I spotted him this morning. He was in my bathroom combing his hair.


----------



## Perferator

I saw Bigfoot with a chinese menu in his hand.


----------



## Fishndude

Good tracking snow in northern Michigan. They should be pretty easy to find. Just follow the trails of giant human-like footprints in the snow.


----------



## december1979

Perferator said:


> I saw Bigfoot with a chinese menu in his hand.


And his hair was perfect...........


----------



## cireofmi

Just want to point out I created this thread on 12/21/01. I was 19 years old. How times have changed. I won't believe in bigfoot unless someone comes up with remains.


----------



## Fishndude

I have a buddy whose parents had a place on Secord Lake for decades. They lived their for about 20 years. He's spent over 50 years going to the Gladwin area, and has never heard of "The Gladwin Manbeast." He laughed when I asked him about it. Just people making up something to explain a sound they couldn't identify, lol.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Fishndude said:


> I have a buddy whose parents had a place on Secord Lake for decades. They lived their for about 20 years. He's spent over 50 years going to the Gladwin area, and has never heard of "The Gladwin Manbeast." He laughed when I asked him about it. Just people making up something to explain a sound they couldn't identify, lol.


This was in southern gladwin county. Several reports of weird crap in 2016 and 2017 I believe. My buddy heard them during this time and the other people saw them too. Since then nothing. Figured it had moved on. Must be migratory. A lot of woods were cut in the area so maybe thats it.


----------



## Fishndude

My buddy, and I, may have run across M-30 at night, buck naked, when cars were approaching, when we were younger. Not too often, but more than once. Maybe not. "Before I drank a 1/2 case of beer, that would have seemed like a bad idea. But AFTER I drank a half case of beer............" Not sure anyone would have thought our _feet_ were big, lol. We could have been mistaken for juvenile ManBeasts, I suppose. We probably made weird noises. A couple times people stopped, or came back to see what/who had run across. They never found us. Bright flashlights didn't exist back then, fortunately.


----------



## BigRyan

My friend doesn't believe in Bigfoot but seen dogman in irons.


----------

